#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός

## pan1891

Για να συντάξω αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό ποιές τιμές μονάδος χρησιμοποιώ. Έχει κάποιος τους πίνακες ή που μπορώ να τους κατεβάσω?

----------


## milt

http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...E%9D-4178-2013

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτές του Παραρτήματος Β' του Ν.4178/13. Τι άλλο;

----------

